# Double donor Spain or USA



## lotusjen (May 15, 2007)

Hi thereAfter being told i was not able to have children with my own eggs i am looking into double donor which of course will need to happen outisde the uk. 
I am single and would like to get in touch with those that have had successful treatment in Spain or usa preferably a i am thinkingg of using the Agora or Hammersmith
Many thanks
Jen


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there Jen,

And welcome!

You say:


lotusjen said:


> i am looking into double donor which of course will need to happen outisde the uk.


Just wanted to say that this is not strictly true - you _can_ have double donor treatment in the UK, it's just a case of potentially having to wait a while. Both LWC and CRM quote about 6-9 months wait for donor eggs. So don't rule out the UK if you wanted to have treatment here
Indekiwi is now pregnant after successful treatment at CRM...and there are many others on the CRM thread.

I'm now having treatment in Czech Republic and many of us singlies have been successful there, so that may be worth looking into

RL was successful in Spain - hopefully she'll be along shortly to share her experiences

I don't think many of us go to the US, mostly cost/time related rather than anything else since the US clinics certainly have an excellent reputation

Wishing you the best of luck with your planning, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't had double donor, I have only had donor eggs but have used Mr Trew (Hammersmith) for shared care- he has strong links with IVI Madrid (I'd alerady joined IVI Barcelona) and Shady Grove, Washington, USA- There are ffers who have done the shared risk option & have their baby-they do all the scans. bloods and communication from 92 Harley St. I found the service very efficient.
Good Luck
L x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Jen, and welcome!

As Suity says, if you wanted to consider tx in the UK it is more than possible, and there can be benefits to that depending on your personal circumstances and priorities.  Cost-wise, Spain and the UK seem to be similar, but in Spain the waiting times are generally much less.  Good luck wherever you choose to go!  By the way, there is a donor egg thread on the singles board - please come and introduce yourself there - there are a number of ladies currently pursuing or considering tx in Greece, Czech (Suity  ) and South Africa as well as the UK.

A-Mx


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jen

I wouldn't recommend trying to do donor eggs here in the United States because it is extremely expensive.
I was told it would cost around $30,000 for donor eggs, treatment for you and the donor. That doesn't included sperm donation or medications if you need them. I think in British currency it is around 15,000 pounds more or less. It may be cheaper if you do embryo donation but very few clinics here in the United States have that available. If you are lucky to find a clinic here that deals with embryo donation (an actual donation with no money being paid to the donor parents) then it would just be the cost of the frozen embryo transfer, the medication, and your travel. For the most part you will need to use an embryo donation agency but the agencies do require that you go through an adoption process which requires home study. Don't know exactly how that works for you being that you are British....

Hope this helps you.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Struggling to reply at month as only have blackberry but Jen I had double donor at I'm barcelona and am rather biaised but couldn't recommend it highly enough. Not much cheaper than uk but no waiting list good success rates and very hugh standard of care. Of course big difference is total anonymity of donor which took me a little while to get my head round but now am very comfortable with it.


----------



## eternal optimist (Mar 6, 2010)

suitcase of dreams said:


> Hi there Jen,
> 
> And welcome!
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for that. wow. didnt know you could have double donation in the u.k . Is it available to single ladies or just couples who are very unfortunate to be both infertile


----------



## eternal optimist (Mar 6, 2010)

thank you so much...... God its a mine field.... I really think that i need to do it sooner rather than later... I am 37 this year .... have butterflies in my tummy thinking bout it.. It would make my life so complete. I feel like a mum without a child  how mad....


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm having double donation too - i'm going to Athens - although, I admit, I'm a bit wobbly about that given the current situation there. 

USA would just be way beyond my price means and, to be frank, you really don't need to pay those prices, you can get excellent treatment in Europe


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

EO, have replied on the DE thread - but I'm single and have had successful double donor tx at CRM.  Happy to answer any qns you have if tx in the UK is something you'd like to consider.  

Violet, hopefully you will be unaffected by the economic fall out in Greece with respect to your tx.    

A-Mx


----------



## eternal optimist (Mar 6, 2010)

Am having the most bizzare weekend reading all the threads on the sit..... such a mixture of emotions. Ive cried, laughed, been excited , nervous, happy, sad and worried.... and I dont even know the ladies involved. how cool that there are people who know what im going through. Ive decided to go with eugin clinic when im able.. bout 12 months id say.... so fingers crossed I could have my bundle of joy soon after...


----------

